# Carex- Rolex or Cyma?



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Trying to identify this movement, it belongs to a friends Gran and has a broken staff. It has Carex on the movement but cannot find any info on that name.

It has similarities to both vintage Cyma and Rolex movements.Any info would be welcome.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Can you see any numbers under the balance ? Looking at the ratchet wheels it looks like it has suffered some water damage to


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Could it be one of those lesser known/obscure watch companies that happened to have an in-house movement, or better yet, branded their movements that they bought from some other company ?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

andyclient said:


> Can you see any numbers under the balance ? Looking at the ratchet wheels it looks like it has suffered some water damage to


 The letter L is next to where the dial pin is. The rust is dirt and poor photography.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe Carex was one name used by the Langendorf Watch Company.

Hope this link helps. The information under "watches" gives the various brand names they used.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langendorf_Watch_Company_SA


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

might help ,if we could see the frontplate. the setting leverspring is a form of fingerprint for many watch movements and can therefore be compared to pictures in bestfit, flume etc


----------

